# Reggie Theus to be named coach



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2909841



> New Mexico State coach Reggie Theus is going home again -- back to the NBA and back to the Kings, but this time in Sacramento, not where he starred in Kansas City.
> 
> The Sacramento Kings will name Theus their next coach later Tuesday night, multiple sources told ESPN.com. A news conference will follow on Wednesday.
> 
> ESPN.com has learned that Theus will get a three-year deal, worth an estimated $6 million.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Ha, I knew it. Welcome back Coach Fuller.

"Me and my friends at Hangtime."


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Unlike most college coaches, this guy's played in the NBA. Probably has more tools to succeed with that background than most college coaches that have tried to jump to 'The Association'. 

Interesting move...although I was also interested in the rumors about Larry Brown.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I have to believe that this means Artest gets traded for certain.It's hard to imagine you hire a rookie coach and leave him with a ticking bomb


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Interesting read off Yahoo!

Sacramento's salesman


> As Jerry Tarkanian understood it, the Sacramento Kings' owners and general manager disagreed on the choice of the team's next head coach. The Maloofs wanted New Mexico State's Reggie Theus, and Geoff Petrie preferred Lakers assistant Brian Shaw.
> 
> "I think I got Reggie the job," Tarkanian said Wednesday afternoon.
> 
> Well, Joe Maloof wouldn't go that far, but he long has listened to Tark's counsel on issues of coaching. So Tarkanian pushed Maloof over the weekend and they prodded Petrie, and thus, there was Theus on a news conference dais saying of Shaw's failed candidacy, "You couldn't have picked a Laker."





> As much as a coach, the Kings need an ambassador to build a new arena, push season tickets and give the market a reason to fall back in love with a franchise that has lost a lot of standing in the community. Theus has worked hard to distance himself from the mold of the traditional used car salesman college coach doomed to NBA failure, insisting that his 13 years as a player separates him from the cautionary tales.
> 
> Of course, just because he recruited better players than the rest of the Western Athletic Conference at New Mexico State and clutched a clipboard for Rick Pitino at Louisville for two years, he's no a sure thing. The Kings aren't searching as much for an X's and O's star as a persona to take control of the franchise.
> 
> Theus talked a good game in his news conference, trashing Musselman's 33-victory season. It sure sounded cocky coming off a season of beating up on Boise State and San Jose State in the WAC, but the Maloofs don't seem to mind the arrogance. In fact, they kind of embrace it.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Well trading Artest should be a forgone conclusion because he's on an expiring contract and there will be no value to him. I expect Artest to be moved to Miami to be honest. It may be Bibby and Artest going to Miami for picks and cap room. I think the Kings are going to go to a youth movement, thus the reason for hiring Theus. As for Shaw, he'll get a job, but I really think it comes down to the Maloofs not wanting a Laker period. They just don't like anything about the Lakers.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

A deal can see happening is Jason Williams (expiring), Michael Doleac (expiring), Dorell Wright and next year's pick for Ron Artest and Shareef Abdur-Rahim.

Then the Kings could swing a deal for Bibby with Drew Gooden as the piece more than likely, so they can re-sign Varejao. It may take a third team to get the deal done but I could see it happening.

If you trade Artest though, you have to move Bibby too and go with a youth movement.

You have a stud in Kevin Martin (24 years old), then you have Garcia, Salmons, Justin Williams and soon to be the #10 pick and Dorell Wright too. Could have a promising little future after this offseason.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

HKF said:


> A deal can see happening is Jason Williams (expiring), Michael Doleac (expiring), Dorell Wright and next year's pick for Ron Artest and Shareef Abdur-Rahim.


I thought so, too, until I read this today:

Sun-Sentinel: Miami Heat Q&A with Ira Winderman



> Q: Is there any chance of trading Antoine Walker and Jason Williams? I still can't believe the Heat won a championship with those guys.
> 
> A. "They did. And, to be honest, Williams played a significant role in that. Of the two, Williams is the easier to deal because of his expiring contract, and the Heat already has floated his name with Sacramento as part of a bid for Ron Artest. To lose Walker likely would mean taking on an equally unpalatable contract. The market for non-defending, poor-shooting, turnover-prone forwards is not exactly overwhelming."
> 
> ...


Not quite the package you proposed, HKF, but Kings apparently aren't interested in getting J-Will back.


----------

